# Bolt and Mini without lifetime



## Fluker (Jan 27, 2017)

Selling a May 2019 renewed 3TB Bolt (cablecard) and a mini. Includes power cords and remote for each. $150 for all including shipping within US. Payment by PayPal. PM for any other details.


----------



## Fluker (Jan 27, 2017)

Items are sold.


----------

